# Need installer - Austin TX



## magosto69 (Jul 19, 2012)

I've purchased an entire sounds system for my Celica GT-S, including head unit, component speakers to replace stock speakers in the front as well as coax speakers to replace stock speakers in the back along with a 4 channel amp to power the speakers. I also purchased a sub along with a dedicated amp for it. I hope you guys can send me a few references of good installers in the Austin TX area who can install this equipment for me. To be honest, i bought the entire system and wanted to install it myself, but had several friends tell me better to let a pro do it. 

Do you guys think i can install it myself or should i let a pro do it? If a pro - can you send me the names of good installers in the Austin TX area?


----------



## tenshun (Sep 8, 2012)

If you're still looking for someone to install, let me know, as I am in the Austin area as well. I'm not an installer by profession but I've done my fair share in the past and can show you some of my work.

Honestly it depends on how you want everything done. I mean if you're talking about just replacing speakers in their stock locations, switching out the head unit, and mounting the 4-channel amp in an easy-to-access yet inconspicuous place, then I can get you that pretty quickly and inexpensively. Just send me a PM if you're still interested. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

If your willing to drive down to san marcos id be more than happy to help you with a DIYMA discount.

HOME - Car Audio Window Tint Signs San Marcos

**** avoid Custom Sounds ****


----------



## angeelamathew12 (Apr 22, 2013)

tell me exactly where do you live in Austin then i will tell you a audio installer to near your home. also i know some car care shop in Austin, these shops are provide any car kind of services.

1. H & H Radio Specialist 
937 Reinli St
Austin, TX 78751
(512) 339-9791

2. Sunshades Window Tinting
12217 Roxie Dr
Austin, TX 78729
(512) 249-8468



Austin Locksmith


----------

